# Need To Dates Huffy Bike



## Jerry Holman (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a huffy Hooo35270 it is a good vibrations. Tire size is 2.125. Thanks I paid15.00 for it I hope It was a good deal.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 20, 2016)

Not sure of the exact date but the Good Vibrations were basically 1980s bikes plus or minus a year or two.  Decent cruiser frame very similar to the cantilever Schwinns made for decades.  I have one floating around my garage some place.  Roger


----------



## partsguy (Sep 26, 2016)

That bike is so new that if you call Huffy customer service with your serial number, they'll tell you when it was made and which plant built it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Not a collectible but $15 for a rider is hard to beat. V/r Shawn


----------



## StoneWoods (Sep 29, 2016)

I bought one at a garage sale for $15 a couple of years ago. It was the donor for my custom colorflow


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2016)

some of the big box store bikes make great riders orparts doners for builders,qhere can you get ballooner wheel set,for $15.00,seat,grips,handel bars,chain,think about it,$15,00 for a laced wheel set with tires,its on of those no brainers,some of us are building crusiers,not all builds are og high end restores now daze!!


----------



## spoker (Oct 6, 2016)

example A and trow a springer in to sweeten the deal!! http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/bik/5782859299.html throw,sorry fust got up from my nap


----------

